# CPC-A Looking for entry level position. Will relocate.



## lkollhopp (Mar 5, 2012)

Lori Kollhopp, CPC-A
29 Fishburn Lane
Edgewood, NM 87015
(505) 377-7799
lkollhopp@phs.org

Summary
Multitasking, independent CPC-A seeking entry level position in coding, auditing, medical records or patient financial services.


Education
Carrington College 	Albuquerque, NM
Medical Billing and Coding	Graduated 08/2011

University of New Mexico, Continuing Education	Albuquerque, NM
Paralegal Studies	Graduated 05/2003

Kapiolani Community College	Honolulu, HI
Practical Nursing	Graduated 12/1979

Med Assist School of Hawaii	Honolulu, HI
Medical Assisting	Graduated 07/1978

Mesa Verde High School	Citrus Heights, CA
General Studies	Graduated 12/1977

Skills

•	ICD-9/ICD-10, CPT-4, HCPCS
•	Microsoft Office
•	Typing 40 WPM
•	10-Key
•	Electronic Health Records
•	McKesson Horizons


Experience
Presbyterian Health Care	Albuquerque, NM
Unit Secretary/Nursing Technician	05/2011 to Present

•	Answer telephones and route calls
•	Admit and discharge patients
•	Transcribe physician orders and enter them into computer

Barudin Law Firm	Albuquerque, NM
Nurse/Paralegal	09/2003 to 09/2010

•	Requested and maintained medical bill accounting
•	Created and maintained demand packages
•	Summarized medical records for attorneys

High Desert Medical Group	Lancaster, CA
Licensed Vocational Nurse	09/1990 to 05/1996

•	Responsible for rooming patients, vital signs, phlebotomy, EKGs, started IVs
•	Assisted physician with exams, preparation of specimens, minor outpatient surgeries
•	Acted as Manager for satellite office for Managed Care patients

Sutter Oaks Mid-Town	Sacramento, CA
Licensed Vocational Nurse, Charge Nurse	06/1985 to 07/1989

•	Responsible for medication management and administration for up to 36 patients per shift
•	Supervised up to five Certified Nursing Assistants

Saint Francis Hospital	Honolulu, HI
Licensed Practical Nurse	01/1981 to 05/1985

•	Provided patient care as part of a three-person team for up to 14 patients on the Medical-Surgical floor.
•	Maintained accurate documentation in patient charts

Certifications and Awards
Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice						           	    2011
Cardiopulmonary Resuscitation Certification	2011
Paralegal Certification	2003
Practical Nursing Certification	1980	
President's List	01/2011 â€“ 08/2011
Dean's List	10/2010 â€“ 12/2010

References Upon Request


----------



## gd100 (Mar 11, 2012)

Are there no entry level coding jobs in NM? I was thinking of moving there.


----------

